# Male? Female ? Or to young. pics



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

1



















2


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

There age is really a determining factor, but if an azureus has toe pads like these after 10 months or so, then they're usually female.


----------

